# How can I restore discolored plastic on my Stihl?



## UPSRandy046 (Jan 6, 2010)

I finally gave in and went bigger. Last week I bought an 046 Magnum. It was claimed to be rarely used, and after inspection, that looks to be true (at least, mechanical and engine-wise). However, the same can not be said for the plastic covers. They just dont do the saw justice. No cracks or scratches, but the color looks to be faded or stained. Is there any solvent, chemical, or procedure that i can use to bring back the fabulous orange that it once was? Thanks in advance for your advice!


----------



## mikefunaro (Jan 6, 2010)

wait for evan to weigh in...I think he had good results sanding lightly and then applying some kind of sealant...


----------



## striperswaper (Jan 6, 2010)

Brad should chime in with his clearcoat procedure


----------



## MarylandGuy (Jan 6, 2010)

I have had great results with Plastic Renew:
http://www.properautocare.com/plreformoat.html

Something else that works well is using polishing compound for cars. After it's polished, either apply car wax, or rub on a little liquid floor polish from the grocery store. Though the floor polish does make the saw look shiny wet. Maybe a bit of an overkill for a saw. That and spilled gas may take it right off.


----------



## Evan (Jan 6, 2010)

i sanded all the scratched and discolering out so the plastic all had the same faded looked then cleaned in the dishwahser dried then 3 or 4 coats of kylon clear. 

this is what i ended up with, i sanded with 600 grit in sopay water in the sink


















kinda shiny for my tastes but looks much better then all faded and grimy


----------



## SkippyKtm (Jan 6, 2010)

> i sanded all the scratched and discolering out so the plastic all had the same faded looked then cleaned in the dishwahser dried then 3 or 4 coats of kylon clear.
> 
> this is what i ended up with, i sanded with 600 grit in sopay water in the sink



Nice Job Evan! Thats the exact same procedure I use, and Krylon Clear is my favorite as well. You can Knock down the shine somewhat by using some 0000 steel wool.


----------



## Brmorgan (Jan 7, 2010)

I remember someone on here mentioning using a type of Meguiar's automotive gel polishing compound; I can't remember the exact product name, but I remember they also posted some before and after pics of a saw and it looked impressive. This wasn't all that long ago that I saw this; maybe four weeks at most, but I don't remember the thread at all.


----------



## Evan (Jan 7, 2010)

it was an 044 thread


----------



## JeremyFXDWG (Jan 7, 2010)

If you want to take the time.. sand them out with wet paper down to about 1200 grit. Then put them on a buffer with brown rogue then white rogue. This will make them shine like new with no need to clear them. 

JP


----------



## wigglesworth (Jan 7, 2010)

Meguiars Endurance tire gel. If I keep plugging for it, somebody will believe me. LOL. I have sanded and clearcoated, and I have used this, and this is by far the best for sun faded plastic. It last's a long, long time. It actually soaks into the plastic and sticks. Its best if you really clean the plastic first, like degrease it. Here is a before and after of another members saw...


----------



## mikefunaro (Jan 7, 2010)

@ wiggs--

that's incredible


----------



## angelo c (Jan 7, 2010)

Evan said:


> i sanded all the scratched and discolering out so the plastic all had the same faded looked then cleaned in the dishwahser dried then 3 or 4 coats of kylon clear.
> 
> kinda shiny for my tastes but looks much better then all faded and grimy



Evan, 
Did you buy that Dishwasher from "SNAP-On" ? It always amazes me how much use you get out of that unit...you should have one marketed solely for the shop 

BTW- Nice job.

Added: if you are just looking for a quick and cheap shine try ATF. there's always some old jug laying around and it works pretty good for a quickie.

A


----------



## olyeller (Jan 7, 2010)

*I owe it all to Wiggs*

That's my 044 Wiggs posted above and I'm proud to say I took his advice and tried the Meguiar's Tire Gel. He recommended Endurance Tire Gel, which I couldn't find, so I used Meguiar's Hot Shine Tire Gel which has worked out just fine. I just rubbed it on the old sun-faded plastic, no sanding, and as the photos show the results were very satisfactory for an $8 layout and 10 minutes work. After treating the 044, I still have enough gel left for about 100 saws--or I could dress my tires, I suppose, but I'm not really into that. I haven't done any serious cutting with the saw yet but it's sat around for 4 weeks or so and if anything the gel has soaked in more and the plastic looks great. I wanted to leave the original stickers in place and not try to sand around them, and this method of plastic restoration worked out just fine. I had contemplated buying new plastic because the saw originally looked so bad, but now--no way!

Big thanks again to Wigglesworth!! You da man!!!

Olyeller


----------



## cbolyard (Jan 7, 2010)

How about the white parts of the saw? I was reluctant to use clear on the 026 I did for my dad on the tank assembly because I didn't want the gas to screw it up, so I just left it be.


----------



## spacemule (Jan 7, 2010)

Saws are made to cut wood, not look pretty. Who cares about a little sun fading? Do you guys put makeup on and wear jewelry when you cut wood too?


----------



## angelo c (Jan 7, 2010)

spacemule said:


> Do you guys put makeup on and wear jewelry when you cut wood too?



Anyone else hearing "Dualing Banjos" in the background ?

(Come on now---squeal like a pig....)

A


----------



## Evan (Jan 7, 2010)

i like my saws to look as close to new when i get them all rebuilt and ready for wood. i have never had brand new saw, me rebuilding and cleaning them up is as close as i can get.

after that they get dirty and banged up. rolling down the mtn and haven logs fall on them or rds roll over them. my 026 had 40" rd roll right over it and survived. its looking kinda used now and i dont even hardly clean it anymore same with the 440.


----------



## CentaurG2 (Jan 7, 2010)

Un-restored classic cars and trucks are currently the rage amongst collectors. Why try to undo the character that takes years of hard work to build? Something to think about anyway….


----------



## edisto (Jan 7, 2010)

spacemule said:


> Saws are made to cut wood, not look pretty. Who cares about a little sun fading? Do you guys put makeup on and wear jewelry when you cut wood too?



C'mon, you know you like them pretty...


----------



## olyeller (Jan 7, 2010)

*It's called pride of ownership*

I guess kids today haven't heard of a personal quality called pride of ownership. Beginning at my earliest days I was taught to take care of my possessions so they would last longer, get the job done and also serve as a reflection of you and how much you care about doing the job the right way. Sure, you can just throw your stuff in a heap in a corner of the garage and hope it all turns out OK next time you go to work. Some people do just that, and I suppose it works for them. 

Me, as a pastime I like finding chainsaws that have been neglected and bringing them back to respectability. It's like panning for gold or finding a diamond in the rough.

Space, if you like to let your stuff look like junk, feel free. But lay off the lipstick.

Olyeller


----------



## mowoodchopper (Jan 7, 2010)

spacemule said:


> Saws are made to cut wood, not look pretty. Who cares about a little sun fading? Do you guys put makeup on and wear jewelry when you cut wood too?



No but I do where high heels.


----------



## olyeller (Jan 7, 2010)

mowoodchopper said:


> No but I do wear high heels.




High heel boots that have steel toes? Now that's funny.


Olyeller


----------



## 385XP (Jan 7, 2010)

mowoodchopper said:


> No but I do where high heels.


I bet you do


----------



## Brmorgan (Jan 7, 2010)

olyeller said:


> I guess kids today haven't heard of a personal quality called pride of ownership. Beginning at my earliest days I was taught to take care of my possessions so they would last longer, get the job done and also serve as a reflection of you and how much you care about doing the job the right way. Sure, you can just throw your stuff in a heap in a corner of the garage and hope it all turns out OK next time you go to work. Some people do just that, and I suppose it works for them.
> 
> Me, as a pastime I like finding chainsaws that have been neglected and bringing them back to respectability. It's like panning for gold or finding a diamond in the rough.
> 
> ...



LOL you sound like my old man... 

Well, I agree with your first sentence though IMO it's just a side-effect of growing up around cheap imported junk. Everything's made to be disposable, anymore -why take extra care of a Walmart Poulan if the innards are just going to self-destruct after 50 -100 hours' use anyway?

I believe in taking care of things, but I also believe in using them for what they're meant for. My dad hates getting his truck muddy and has a fit if he gets a scratch on it getting firewood. I don't get it. It's not like it's a show truck, it's a work truck. I'll do everything I can to avoid those things happening in the first place, but if they DO happen I'm not going to panic and get all angry or excited about it.

Also I share your penchant for fixing saws that others have abused or deemed unworthy of fixing. Something redeeming about it.


----------



## olyeller (Jan 8, 2010)

*I am an old man...*

... and I'm working hard at becoming a grumpy old man! And while I don't panic and get all angry or excited about it, I also don't like to get my truck scratched up any more than necessary even though it's got 100,000 miles on it and plenty of scratches already. I just like taking care of my things; can't purposely and willfully abuse a machine any more than I'd kick a puppy. I especially enjoy a bond with things mechanical, and I like to make them look good. I'll use them hard like they're meant to be used, but I also enjoy taking care of them. 

As another example, even though I get free motorcycle helmets and gear through my work I clean them and make sure not to drop them or scratch them up. I also ride lots of bikes that aren't mine and I ride the living snot out of them, but I never abuse them. Again, that's just me and I guess that's they way I was brought up.

You kids!

Olyeller


----------



## spacemule (Jan 8, 2010)

edisto said:


> C'mon, you know you like them pretty...



Damn! I never realized Mikey was so good looking!


----------



## UPSRandy046 (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks to all for your advice. And by the way, when you have almost a thousand dollars invested in a saw, you want it to look good. And you want other people to admire it... even if it is going to get beat up.


----------



## nanuk (Feb 3, 2010)

*some things were meant to be used.*

after my Toyota truck turned over 350,000kms.. I started to now worry about scratches and dents...

there were times I'd have to pull the mirrors in, and use my "jackall" to swing the truck so I could get through some trees.....

found some great hunting trails, and had a camper about as narrow, several times had to "handbomb" it around some trees....

But my rifles I look after.


----------



## Brmorgan (Feb 3, 2010)

nanuk said:


> after my Toyota truck turned over 350,000kms.. I started to now worry about scratches and dents...
> 
> there were times I'd have to pull the mirrors in, *and use my "jackall" to swing the truck so I could get through some trees.....*
> 
> ...



What, you left the chainsaw at home?!? Bad AS member, Bad!


----------



## Billy Jack (Feb 4, 2010)

spacemule said:


> Saws are made to cut wood, not look pretty. Who cares about a little sun fading? Do you guys put makeup on and wear jewelry when you cut wood too?



I'll agree that the purpose of saws is to cut wood, but I also know that if you look at a clean saw you likely have a saw that is mechanically in good condition because the owner sees the cleanliness as parto f the maintenance of the saw. A saw that never gets clean, may or may not be just as good mechanically, but usually the odds are against it.


----------



## jd548esco72 (Feb 4, 2010)

Billy Jack said:


> I'll agree that the purpose of saws is to cut wood, but I also know that if you look at a clean saw you likely have a saw that is mechanically in good condition because the owner sees the cleanliness as parto f the maintenance of the saw. A saw that never gets clean, may or may not be just as good mechanically, but usually the odds are against it.



i have seen a bunch of very clean looking saws that were JUNK on the inside.:greenchainsaw:

and i have seen some tired and dirty saws that still ran very well. 

when i see a too clean old saw for sale my first thought is "is this guy trying to hide something?".


----------



## Billy Jack (Feb 15, 2010)

jd548esco72 said:


> i have seen a bunch of very clean looking saws that were JUNK on the inside.:greenchainsaw:
> 
> and i have seen some tired and dirty saws that still ran very well.
> 
> when i see a too clean old saw for sale my first thought is "is this guy trying to hide something?".



I agree that it can be suspicious when it's just one saw, but if you see a collection of saws and/or the guy's storage/shop area, and _everything_ is clean, then you are probably in good shape.


----------



## justtools (Feb 15, 2010)

*space*



spacemule said:


> Saws are made to cut wood, not look pretty. Who cares about a little sun fading? Do you guys put makeup on and wear jewelry when you cut wood too?



Some guys care if their tools look as well as they run. Its called pride of ownership.


----------



## Billy Jack (Feb 15, 2010)

justtools said:


> Some guys care if their tools look as well as they run. Its called pride of ownership.



I just spent most of the weekend cleaning out and wiping down the tools in my roll-around tool box. Most are Craftsman hand tools (and other makes that have lifetime warranties and get replaced when they tank), but quite a few show signs of years of use while remaining serviceable. None are greasy/dirty though. 

Doing the same thing with my detached shop (12 x16) and trying to show a method to my madness. I just have more confidence with my abilities when I maintain the tools of the trade. 

Didn't Abraham Lincoln once say if he had six hours to cut wood, he'd spend four of it making sure his axe was sharp? Obviously overkill, but I read that to mean take care of your equipment so that when you need it, the tools work at an optimum level.

P.S. I found a rat's nest at the back of a shelf above my chain saws. I'd seen one rat from time to time scurrying around, but haven't had the trap go off. Well, I touched the junk with a piece of angle iron and the little sucker came out. I had to laugh at myself because I sort of jumped back when he did (like a little girl), but quickly regained my composure and "dispatched him with extreme prejudice".  I didn't freak out, jump up on a chair or anything; but it wasn't my proudest moment. I'm still laughing about it.


----------



## nanuk (Feb 15, 2010)

*Startled...*



Billy Jack said:


> P.S. I found a rat's nest at the back of a shelf above my chain saws. I'd seen one rat from time to time scurrying around, but haven't had the trap go off. Well, I touched the junk with a piece of angle iron and the little sucker came out. I had to laugh at myself because I sort of jumped back when he did (like a little girl), but quickly regained my composure and "dispatched him with extreme prejudice".  I didn't freak out, jump up on a chair or anything; but it wasn't my proudest moment. I'm still laughing about it.



It's not "GurlyMan" to say you were startled.... Not cause it was a rat! Heck even a cat can scare the crap... er I mean startle me!


----------



## Billy Jack (Feb 15, 2010)

nanuk said:


> It's not "GurlyMan" to say you were startled.... Not cause it was a rat! Heck even a cat can scare the crap... er I mean startle me!



I hear ya, but I find ways to laugh at my own stupid stuff sometimes. It's a gift!

Rat didn't seem to notice a difference though... for the 2.5 seconds he lived past that.  He's still tagged-on-the-toe dead.


----------



## nanuk (Feb 15, 2010)

*a big cat*

I've got a scruffy big cat that lives in my garage for now....

keeps every living thing out, or they are lunch.

he's even killed a weasel that made the mistake of entering the garage.


----------



## Billy Jack (Feb 15, 2010)

nanuk said:


> I've got a scruffy big cat that lives in my garage for now....
> 
> keeps every living thing out, or they are lunch.
> 
> he's even killed a weasel that made the mistake of entering the garage.



I've got a tomcat outside, but the only thing on his mind involves female cats. He'll fight and f&^%, but he's useless for anything else.


----------



## bulletpruf (Nov 29, 2020)

Bumping an old thread. I have given up on finding a nice top for my non-decomp 066, so I need to restore the one that I have. Saw isn't a shelf queen, but the top just looks way too nasty for me.


----------



## edisto (Nov 29, 2020)

angelo c said:


> Added: if you are just looking for a quick and cheap shine try ATF. there's always some old jug laying around and it works pretty good for a quickie.



I haven't tried ATF, but a wipedown with WD40 will improve the faded look as well, if you only "kinda" care about how it looks. It won't shine, but it does take away the oxidized look.


----------



## furb (Nov 29, 2020)

Gibbs penetrating oil and rub it in with a rag or paper towel after some cutting compound.


----------



## Husky Man (Nov 29, 2020)

edisto said:


> I haven't tried ATF, but a wipedown with WD40 will improve the faded look as well, if you only "kinda" care about how it looks. It won't shine, but it does take away the oxidized look.


Apology in advance for the Thread Drift

Hi Edisto, haven’t seen you since the demise of Pol/Rel, How’ve you been, you and the Family Happy and HEALTHY I Hope. I Hope that your Thanksgiving was Good as well.

We haven’t always Agreed, but I Wish a Merry Christmas, and Happy and HEALTHY New Year to you and all those You Care About 

Doug


----------



## Vintage Engine Repairs (Nov 29, 2020)

I keep it simple, pop some drying silicone oil on and then when dry, buff it up. You’ll be surprised how good it looks and protects too.


----------



## edisto (Dec 1, 2020)

Husky Man said:


> Apology in advance for the Thread Drift
> 
> Hi Edisto, haven’t seen you since the demise of Pol/Rel, How’ve you been, you and the Family Happy and HEALTHY I Hope. I Hope that your Thanksgiving was Good as well.
> 
> ...



Thanks! All's well, except for trying to find a new tranny for the wife's car. Hope you and yours are doing well too.


----------



## Husky Man (Dec 1, 2020)

edisto said:


> Thanks! All's well, except for trying to find a new tranny for the wife's car. Hope you and yours are doing well too.


I have been working some insane hours, Everyone is Healthy, and the Wife was Happy that I Finally got some Home Time last week.

It was just the Wife, Stepdaughter and her Boyfriend and I for Thanksgiving, Lots of leftovers 

I hear ya on the transmission we did my Wife’s tranny a couple years ago. Not as Bad but we had to order a new dishwasher, those ain’t cheap either.

May the Future Bring You and Your’s All Health and Happiness 

Doug


----------

